# Finde nach 1 Woche noch immer kein Logo



## Domsi (16. Mai 2005)

Ich weiß, das solche Threads sicher nicht sehr erwünscht sind, aber ich überlege schon mehr als eine Woche für ein Logo, Es ist für meine Privat-Seite http://www.dominik-klein.at

Ich dachte mir irgendwas mit DK oder so, kann aber auch wenn euch was mit meinem Namen was anderes einfällt sein.

Vielleicht bringt das auch noch jemanden was meine Lieblingssachen: Kroatien - Yacht - Meer, Modellauto, Freunde mit denen man Spaß hat, mein alles mit Computer, Tischtennis;

Wäre echt Super von euch, wenn mir da gute vorschläge geben könnte.
Vielen Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Mai 2005)

Als Anregung habe ich mal kurz etwas zusammen gewürfelt. Stichworte sind hier "Yacht" und "Meer". 
Das "D" soll als Segel dienen - müsste man evtl. noch offensichtlicher machen, aber Gedanken über den Font habe ich mir nun nicht gemacht. 

Im Prinzip kannst du das überall so machen. Überlege einfach wie du die beiden Buchstaben mit deinen Hobbies in Zusammenhang bringst ... am besten mit Papier und Bleistift.


----------



## Domsi (16. Mai 2005)

hey, danke das ist ja ne gute idee! Also aus den Buchstaben ein Segel zu machen, da wäre ich ja nie Draufgekommen.

Danke, ich würde mich aber über noch weiter Ideen freuen, je mehr desto besser und vielleicht lässt sich auch aus mehreren eines Bauen.

edit: Ha gerade ist mir noch etwas eingefallen, Modellauto, die Reifen also in den Felgen könnten da Dk stehen! und dann vielleicht auf den Scheiben des autos noch die ganze Adresse.


----------

